# Cleaner Wrasse



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

Can only one Cleaner Wrasse be kept in a single tank with no other fish??
I have a Cleaner Wrasse and I am thinking to move it to another tank which is presently empty.But the Biological cycle is complete.
Thanks for replying.....


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

as long as you are feeding it, it should be fine. what is the reason on moving it?


----------

